# Smoked Catfish Filets - Qview



## the iceman (May 21, 2010)

Pulled a couple of catfish filets out of the freezer & decided to try to give them a smoke. Once thawed I dried them on some paper towels & hit them with Tony Chachere's seasoning. Here they are ready for the smoker...









I started them out for the first half hour or so at about 200° with some apple chunks. For the last 30 min. or so & cranked up the heat to about 250°. Here they are all done served up on a bed of rice, corn, peas & lima beans. Topped it off with some lime juice & tartar sauce - damn tasty...








Thanks for lookin'.


----------



## wlkwichita (May 21, 2010)

Oh man, that looks SO good!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





i have not smoked fish yet, but now I am inspired!!


----------



## caveman (May 21, 2010)

Nice looking meal.  Although, I love Snapper but that would work as well.  I think I am going to shoot you some 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





over there.  Yes, I think I will.  I like it.  

One question: How long did the process take please?


----------



## rdknb (May 21, 2010)

That looks very good, I loved smoked catfish


----------



## meateater (May 21, 2010)

Looking good.


----------



## the iceman (May 21, 2010)

Thanks.

Fish will cook up fairly quickly so it went fairly fast on the smoker. After the first half hour I flipped them over & moved them toward the heat. Turned out great - moist & tender. Only just a little over an hours time total cooking time.


----------



## adiochiro3 (May 21, 2010)

Nice!   Fish is such a natural for the smoker.


----------



## mythmaster (May 21, 2010)

That looks awesome!  I love me some catfish.  I grew up in GA, and my Dad, Uncles, and Grandad were always bringing home catfish from the river.  We always fried it -- haven't tried any smoked yet, but that's definitely on my "to-do" list!

Thanks for posting.


----------



## richoso1 (May 21, 2010)

Congrats on a great smoke, smoked catfish is one of my favs, especially if there is no brining involved. Thanks for sharing a tasty looking meal. It's all good my friend.


----------



## treegje (May 21, 2010)

Yummy looking'excellent job


----------



## caveman (May 21, 2010)

Cool, Thanks.  And earlier, I meant Salmon.  Well I love Snapper also but Salmon....YES!!!!


----------



## Bearcarver (May 21, 2010)

That looks great Iceman!------------>>
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I haven't tried smoke/cooking any fish like that yet (catfish is a great choice!). Up to now, all I've done was smoke Salmon & Tuna real hard (long & slow), to hold in your hand & eat as a snack. Yours looks like a GREAT MEAL. I gotta try that soon.

Thanks for showing,
Bearcarver


----------



## memphisbud (May 21, 2010)

Outstanding!  Love some catfish, time to fire it up now!


----------



## beer-b-q (May 21, 2010)

Looks Great Iceman, Nice Job...


----------



## cowgirl (May 21, 2010)

Great looking catfish Iceman!! Wish I had some for breakfast right now.


----------



## mballi3011 (May 21, 2010)

That sure is some good looking fish and yes it is a natural for the smoker too.


----------

